# Delta 34-670 table saw screams like a banshee



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there something wrong with it?

I have an 15 year old Delta 34-670 contractors saw. It seems to work OK but when I turn it on you would think a jet engine is taking off. I can't believe how much noise it makes. It was purchased second hand and has a nice after market fence so it does have some redeeming features.

Any advice on how to quiet it down would be well appreciated.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

lloyd i owned one of these saws for 10 years welll i still own it its siting in the corner collecting dust now. it's loud and their is nothing you can do about it but replace it if you want a saw that doesn't sound like 747.


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Loud is an understatement. It's like being in the front row at a rock concert. "doyoulikegumwood" is it really meant to be that loud?


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

have tried without a blade and it's the same


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

its a direct drive motor don't push it to hard their over 250 buck to replace their not much you can do to make it any quieter. i burned up 2 motors on mine and of course it always happened when i didn't have time to buy a new saw its a good saw for starting out but i promise you'll be looking to replace it if you really get into wood working


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks doyoulikegumwood. It really is crazy loud. I can't operate it without the garage door being shut and even then I am sure the neighbors will be complaining. I thought my 3hp portercable router was loud at 21,000 rpm but it is nothing compared to this beast. I think I am going to have to look for another table saw.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

Heh - I guess since it's the only one I've ever had I didn't realize how loud it is compared to others.

I've never had an issue with it, aside from trying to make zero clearance inserts.


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

I have found that zero clearance inserts are easy enough to make with 1/4" mdf. After I have cut out the oblong piece I use a router to reduce the height of the edge of the insert by 1/8" or so. I have even been able to glue a thin piece of wood behind the blade afterwards to act as a splitter guard. Once you ahve set the router up to the right height it's best to make a half dozen or so for different thickness blades and differeng angle cuts.

My latest gripe with it is the amount of sawdust it generates and which goes all over the place.

Lloyd


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

I presume when you make them this way you don't need/use the little rubber washers that the original plate needs, right?


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

No I don't use any rubber washers with my mdf zero clearance inserts.


----------

